# المعادلة التي تستخدم في صناعة الاسمدة الطبيعية



## ahmed48 (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
ةاريد العلاقة التناسبي او ما يسمى االمعادلة التي تستخدم في صناعة الاسمدة الطبيعية ي كم من كيلوجرام من النيتروجين 33% يمكن اضافته لطن واحد من روث الابقار او روث الاغنام
انا محتاج العلاقة ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووري
لاني اريد ان انشئ مشروع الاسمدة انشاء الله
جزاكم الله كل خير
​


----------

